# Bambino 2 group pressure indications ?



## andy bev (Nov 1, 2014)

Hi Folks

I have just acquired a Bambino which was a steal of a deal, given a good clean it looked "spankers", I went through the set up filling the tank and all went well the pressure gauge for the steam was 1 bar which is spot on and the water pressure rose to 9 bar

my question is should the water pressure stay at 9 bar at all times or should it only be at 9 bar when making a shot ( which is what I would of expected) ?

One of the heads did not work due to a bit of crud being stuck in the jet a quick strip down was all that was required.

I also tried the steam and WOW what an improvement over my LNE Cuadra for the first time ever I successfully steamed milk

All in all I am a happy bunny just unsure on the water pressure indications


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

During pull it 9 bar

From cold - watch it rise up to 12bar - then should start dripping out the expansion valve.

If not - adjust as needed


----------



## andy bev (Nov 1, 2014)

Ta for the reply

yes during pulling a shot it is at 9 bar but it stays at 9 bar on the gauge and does not drop after the shot is pulled, the exhaust solenoid works ok.

Is this normal for the bambino ?


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

It should goto 9 during then should rise.

Lift the drip tray out and see if its dripping out the expantion pipe to waste cup. What pressure is it at when it drips?


----------



## andy bev (Nov 1, 2014)

TBH i do not know if it drips I will have a look tomorrow

I am full of coffee at the mo and its beer o'clock 😉


----------



## NewboyUK (Jul 14, 2018)

You sober yet? Lol


----------

